# Small Workshop Advice



## clscls (Jul 24, 2016)

Hey all,
I'm about to invest in one of those small sheds to use as a workshop. I don't need a lot of space, I figure a lot of planing and what not can be done outside for the most part. My main concern is noise. Has anyone tried these sheds for a shop, and have any advice on sound proofing to keep from bothering neighbors too much? Would the plastic/Rubbermaid style be better than the metal ones? Could I get something to line the walls with? 
Any input or advice would be appreciated
Please and thanks!


----------



## Finn (May 26, 2010)

Insulation on the inside should cut down on sound getting out and will help a lot with heating/cooling.


----------



## Clarkie (May 11, 2013)

Don't recommend a Rubbermaid shed, you'll be very disappointed. I have considered one of the Ted Sheds for years, about 5 years now. After retiring a few years ago, I thought that I would be happy with a small workshop. Thank God, my wife kept opposing it, telling me they were way too small and flimsy. My neighbor got one about a year ago, all he uses it for is storage, but before he filled it with his stuff, I got a good feel for the size and soundness, I passed on getting one. Guess you have to try it out and see if you think, without reservation, that it is right for your needs. Have fun, make some dust.


----------



## JayT (May 6, 2012)

A good quality wooden shed with insulation would be the best for noise, comfort and usefulness. With a wooden shed, you can also hang things on the walls for storage. The metal and plastic ones are just too flimsy.


----------



## jmartel (Jul 6, 2012)

If you want to reduce noise, add a furring strip around the base, corners, and top of the framing, and then do offset studs that don't connect the outer wall. Then insulate and drywall. It'll decouple the interior panels from the exterior and really cut down on noise.

Just plain insulation will help a bit, but not as much as you'd want for power tools.


----------



## rwe2156 (May 7, 2014)

Buy a well made shed with 2×4 walls so you can insulate and run electrics.

If you want a ww'ing shop, minimum size 12×16


----------



## FatherHooligan (Mar 27, 2008)

I would highly recommend a wooden shed, we have a 10 ft by 10ft one that the local lumber yard set up in one weekend a couple of years back and it has been great. If I were to use it as a shop I would insulate the walls both for heat and sound deadening though.


----------



## jwmalone (Jun 23, 2016)

You will regret buying one of those flimsy metal or rubber ones. I had one given to me years back used it as a shop worthless is all I can say. Like the above post said you need a proper building on a concrete or wooden floor. You don't have to break the bank to do it either. Build it your self at least 12 by 12


----------



## bkseitz (Oct 24, 2014)

I had considered one of those plastic or metal things. However, spend an hour or two in one during a hot or cold day and your change your mind. I'm fortunate enough to have a large metal barn to remission. Even with that, I've a lot of work to do.

1) Winter, its really cold/hot in there. I've been adding insulation and inner walls with track walls-this helps a lot both for noise metal is both (refrigerator material in winter, oven in summer) and a echo chamber. While wood seems warmer and absorbs much of the sound

2) While roof and wall are important -these keep the weather out-don't forget flooring. A hard cement floor will make spending time in there a pain [Been there got the aching feet from it, now I have anti-fatigue mats which help a little]

3) Not much more cost you could get a prefab or build yourself you're own Home Depot shed which would be more secure than one of those plastic or metal lawn mower sheds. Something to consider if you're stocking your workshop with any sort of expensive equipment.

4) Plastic and Metal sheds don't have places to pull and secure electrical power, so you'll have extension cords all over the floor. Not exactly the safest working environment

5) Workshop size-can't provide you great advise here yet. I've an ~40×50 steel barn of which 1/3rd is junk storage, 1/3 his vehicle storage, and the rest I have. This gives me about 1 full wall and parts of another. thus my storage options are limited until I clear our the rest of the junk. My point is I never really considered wall space as a necessity for a workshop till I didn't have it or enough of it. (i.e., think both horizontally and vertically when considering shop layout)


----------

